# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  przeciwciała przeciwjądrowe u dziecka ANA 1:2560

## Nie zarejestrowany

Nazywam się Agnieszka  i jestem mamą 9 letniej Kai , która ostatnimi czasy miewa problemy zdrowotne dotyczące stawów i kości oraz bóli głowy.
Ale może zacznę od początku.
W 2012 roku pierwszy raz pojawił się u Kai stan zapalny biodra z wysiękiem.Przeleczony antybiotykami.Ból ustąpił i córka wróciła do formy.
Teraz od około pół roku Kaja narzekała na różne bóle stawów i kości. To był taki wędrujący ból  (bez opuchlizny, obrzęku czy wysypki) dotykajacy piszczeli, kostek, barku, uda i na koniec prawego nadgarstka ,który został najbardziej "dotknięty" bowiem zaczeła jej sztywnieć rączka, ból był tak silny że nie mogła zapiąć suwaka w kurtce.W styczniu 2015r udałyśmy się do reumatologa ,który stwierdził ,ze nic nie widzi i kazała obserwowac.Ból stał się coraz częstszy i doszły do tego bóle głowki występujące codziennie w różnych porach dnia.Postanowiliśmy jeszcze raz udac sie na wizytę do tej pani reumatolog, która przepisała zabiegi rehabilitacyjne (po których nastąpiła poprawa samopoczucia), kazała obserwować i ustaliła termin hospitalizacji w celu diagnostyki.
W miesiącu marcu 2015 odbyłyśmy istny maraton po szczecińskich szpitalach w celu zdiagnozowania naszej córy. Pierwszym przystankiem był oddział reumatologiczny gdzie po serii badań zostałyśmy odesłane do domu z niczym, z wrażeniem ze dziecko przesadza i udaje..i pewnie to bóle na tle emocjonalnym.Po 4 dniach otrzymałam telefon od lekarki że musimy pojechać na oddział zakaźny bowiem testy western blot pokazały wynik dodatni w kierunku boleriozy.Tam po ponownym zrobieniu tych testów oraz po punkcji neurobolerioza została wykluczona i skierowano nas na oddział neurologiczny gdzie miałyśmy umówiony termin rezonansu magnetycznego głowy. Na tym oddziale zostały pobrane wymazy z gardła i nosa (pojawił się lekki stan podgorączkowy i katar) oraz zrobiono serię badań w kierunku bóli głowy. Rezonans pokazał torbiel szyszynki oraz przewlekłe zapalenie zatok. W wymazach wyhodowano Streptococcus pyogenes(++
0 oraz Haemophilus influenzae(++). Z receptą na antybiotyk i terminem konsultacji neurochirurgicznej wypisano nas do domu. Terapia antybiotykowa została zakończona 08 kwietnia 2015r. Neurochirurg zalecił powtórzenie za ok 4 miesiące markerów nowotworowych i za ok. rok rezonans głowy o ile  bóle głowy  się nie nasilą i stan dziecka nie pogorszy.Pozwoliłam sobie napisać do Pana ponieważ 10 kwietnia 2015r. odebrałam kompletny wypis mojej córki z oddziału reumatologicznego (wcześniej nie było wyników przeciwciał poza tymi dotyczącymi boleriozy).
Lekarka ,która prowadziła naszą córke powiedziała coś co dało mi do myślenia, że może się rozwiajać jakaś choroba a może nie, ze trzeba obserwować (to chyba ulubione słowo tej pani) bowiem wyszedł wynik przeciwciał przeciwjądrowych w klasie IgG met.immunofluorescencji pośredniej na hep- i wątrobie małpy (euroimmun)ANA, typ świecenia i miano:homogenny 1:2560.
Nie wiem czy jest to powód do niepokoju. Czy możemy coś jeszcze zrobić żeby się dowiedzieć czy nasza córa jest zdrowa.
Pisze ponieważ najnormalniej w świecie nie mam się kogo poradzić. W mojej miejscowości nie ma żadnych specjalistów, a we wspomnianym Szczecinie również jakoś niewiele sie dowiedzieliśmy.
Niewiele się zmieniło w samopoczuciu naszej córki.
Kaja  znów ma problemy z tym samym nadgarstkiem, dziś narzekała na stopę a dokładniej pietę ,która bardzo ją chwilami bolała co uniemożliwiało jej normalne chodzenie.Bóle te trwają pare/ parenaście minut i przechodzą. Po czym pojawiają sie albo w tych samych miejscach albo w innych ale generalnie to nie ma dnia żeby bidulka na coś nie narzekała.
Fajnie by było uzyskać jakaś poradę...
Z gór dziękuję, zatroskana mama!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj Agnieszko, często zaglądam na Twój post ponieważ mamy taki sam problem i liczyłam że ktoś odpowie. Mam na imię Karolina i jestem mamą 6-letniej Milki. Nasza córka również ma silne bóle stawów, jakiś czas temu kulała na prawą nogę i bardzo bolą ją plecy. Bóle występują czasem z obrzękiem który ustępuje po jednym dniu. Również rozbijamy się po lekarzach. Byłyśmy na oddziale reumatologicznym w Krakowie gdzie również wyszły jej wysokie przeciwciała przeciwjądrowe o typie ziarnistym 1:2560. Lekarze nie bardzo się tym przejęli i stwierdzili że jeśli się córka złamię albo jej dość mocno spuchnie jakaś kończyna to możemy się zgłosić. My nie dajemy za wygraną, ostatnio wróciliśmy z oddziału chorób metabolicznych kości w Łodzi gdzie dodatkowo wykryli dużą osteoporozę u dziecka, odwapnienie prawej rączki i nóżki oraz spore wady postawy. Obecnie chodzimy na rehabilitację, mamy suplementację wapnia i witaminy D oraz kolejna hospitalizacja na tym oddziale za 6 miesięcy. Nasza mała ma podejrzenia dwóch ciężkich chorób: wrodzonej łamliwości kości typu I ze względu na niebieskie zabarwienie twardówek i osteoporozę oraz młodzieńcze idiopatyczne zapalenie stawów ze względu na bóle stawów, osteoporozę oraz wysokie przeciwciała. Nic na razie się nie potwierdziło, żadna z wymienionych chorób nie zaatakował jeszcze tak mocno jakby tego chcieli lekarze aby ustalić ostateczną diagnozę. Nie poddamy się i planujemy wyjazd na oddział reumatologiczny do Warszawy w celu pogłębienia diagnostyki. Pozdrawiamy ciepło. Jeśli będziesz coś wiedzieć na temat swojej córusi to bardzo proszę napisz i się odezwij.

----------

